# Asus Zenfone...drivers for windows 10



## korat2000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an ASUS ZENFONE 5 and I want to establish a computer computer connection but am having troubles
with the drivers for Windows 10.
As shown in the attached file The 2 drivers are not working and I get this message in the properties:
"This device cannot start. (Code 10) The specified request is not a valid operation for the target
device."
The drivers were downloaded from the Asus website and when I try to "update" it tells me that I
already have the latest drivers.
Any suggestions on how to solve this problem will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I found these instructions. Just doublecheck that this is not causing your issue.


> Check whether you have turned on the MTP option
> Many people accidentally untick the MTP option when they connect mobile to PC via a USB. Then to activate it again, there is no direct USB options in your Zenfone.
> The USB options are available in your Settings>Storage.
> Go to Settings page of your zenfone.
> ...


----------



## korat2000 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes thanks I already turned on MTP a while ago and It does not help. In addition I installed PC LINK ( which is supposed to install the drivers too ) but even with pc link open on my pc and the phone there is no connection detracted.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry I have no other advice to offer.



> no connection detracted.


 Do you mean no connection detected? If so, try a different cable between the phone and computer. Cables do go bad.


----------

